# New foal coming soon hopefully!



## lfarms (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi everyone!! I have a new foal coming soon! However, we don't have exact date! I just seen her get bred September 10th of last year, I know this because vet was on our farm doing check up's. I have had very very bad luck with my minis foals. Lost 1 foal this year and last year I lost momma and baby. ( . I'm learning as I go the hard way. Anyways, this little mare has never had a baby and I'm scared to death. Her milk was thick and sticky a few days ago and today its not as thick but it isn't thin either. Her ph is 7.5 and it's been that way for 3 or 4 days. She's confusing me! I hope some of you can help me, I'm as scared as scared can be because I lost the others. I will try as soon as I can to share pics with you and maybe you guys can give me some insight as to when she may have this little foal!!


----------



##  (Aug 1, 2013)

WELCOME to our Nutty Nursery!!!!

Sounds like she is very close, and we're very excited that you're sharing her with us. We are here to answer any questions you may have. NO ATTITUDES here, just help and support!!

Since you're getting so close, make sure you read the pinned thread on having your foal and the things to do if your mare needs help. It's full of good information just as a back-up.

Can't wait to see the pictures, and let us know ANYTHING that we can help you with.


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 1, 2013)

Welcome to the Nutty Nursery. I'm so sorry you have had such a bad experience with foaling. I did too last year and I understand how it breaks your heart. Just wondering if you have a friend who can be with you when the time comes. I can't offer you any advice as I'm too new but there are many other "Aunties" who can walk you through your questions. All of us on the wonderful Nutty Nursery board are glad you've joined us. Any chance of getting photos?


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the Nutty Nursery - so glad you have joined us here at this exciting time!

Yes some pics would be really helpful as soon as possible for us to try to give you an idea of when she might foal - but she does sound pretty close so make sure you dont take your eyes off her, night or day, just in case she decides to go for unexpected production!!

Love the little foal in your picture.


----------



## lfarms (Aug 1, 2013)

HI, and Thank you so much for the warm welcome!! Sorry I'm late responding, I stay so busy on the farm!! We have a poultry , cattle, and goat business as well!! My minis are my passion that I just got into in the last 2 yrs, I love adopting and taking those little angels in!! This one that's pregnant is Penelope, she's never had a baby and she's 10 yrs old! She's only 27 inches tall and a cutie, I don't know what her breed is. The little foal in picture was my Christmas present that my husband got me 2 yrs ago. Hes still real tiny lol... Anyways I took pictures ! I don't know if I did it right but I tried


----------



## countrymini (Aug 1, 2013)

They look like a couple of cuties!


----------



## lfarms (Aug 1, 2013)

Well its the same horse, Its just I have no sense how to use this forum yet lol... It looks that I posted the same picture twice....Does she look close?!!!!


----------



## lfarms (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## countrymini (Aug 2, 2013)

oops sorry. I did wonder that but then it looked like the side on shot had less white then the back shots and thought that must be your little man lol


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 2, 2013)

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## lfarms (Aug 3, 2013)

Still no foal!! Her belly has dropped more tonight and milk has white specks in it..Hopefully soon!!!


----------



##  (Aug 3, 2013)

Sounding good!!! Come on little momma!!


----------



## lfarms (Aug 3, 2013)

Heres a picture of me and the Daddy !! What color will my little foal be?


----------



##  (Aug 3, 2013)

If I'm seeing correctly, and mom is a black pinto (?) you've got better than a 52+% chance of having a bay pinto, about 18% chance of a black pinto or a solid bay, with less than a 6% chance of a solid black or chestnut or chestnut pinto.

Whatever, it will be beautiful.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 4, 2013)

Can't wait to see your healthy happy mini baby!

Welcome to the Nursery. I have lost one this year (died in utero, then foaled by what became a very sick mare) and had 3 that are just fine! We are expecting another pretty soon (maiden mare due end of August/beg of September) and then a possible one in late September - not sure due to the fact that she kept standing for our stallion when we thought she was bred! Will post about them in my post...


----------



## lfarms (Aug 4, 2013)

No foal yet!! Her belly is lower and she has dilated more, Her milk was really thick and now its thick and sometimes thin which is very confusing!!


----------



##  (Aug 5, 2013)

Milk consistency and color change as they are nearing delivery! All sounds well! Can't wait for your little one to arrive safely!


----------



## lfarms (Aug 5, 2013)

Plenty of pacing tonight and she stretches her hind legs a lot, Maybe soon!! I'm so exhausted and crazy lol I will post pictures tomorrow of her latest development!!


----------

